# Teaching aid !!!



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## EmersonL (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm sorry, why is this here? I don't want to step on anyone's toes but this isn't really promoting any sort of helpful discussion. It's just a product advertisement. Maybe I'm missing something, and I apologize if I'm speaking out of place....


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks EmersonL for the post.
I a have a tool that is very helpful to teach a new and old archer,and know one knows about it so that's why I made the thread.
Yes I'm here to promote my sight as I'm a AT sponsor.
Cheers!
Perry


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

ttt


----------

